#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  jee main rank 2013

## pandey shreya

sir/madam , i am a dropper but due to accidnt i ws nt at all able to concentrate on my exam i got 88 marks in jee mains 2013 and 78% in class 12th. what will be my jee main rank nd which branches i can get in manit bhopal.





  Similar Threads: JEE Main Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for JEE Main 2013 JEE main 2013 rank prediction! Please Help Jee main 2013 rank predictor Jee main rank cut off 2013

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> sir/madam , i am a dropper but due to accidnt i ws nt at all able to concentrate on my exam i got 88 marks in jee mains 2013 and 78% in class 12th. what will be my jee main rank nd which branches i can get in manit bhopal.


Your rank would be around 85000..... What is your category??

----------


## pandey shreya

my category is general and i am from madhya pradesh. please tell me am i able to get any branches in manit bhopal.

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> my category is general and i am from madhya pradesh. please tell me am i able to get any branches in manit bhopal.


You should try for private colgs  :):

----------


## Ankur134

161 marks in jee main
92.6% in cbse boards
general category
i m from chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niit? and then which branch???

----------


## Shreya singh

Your rank will be around 19000 so u have fair chances to get nit jalandhar because of your domicile quota  :):

----------


## aditandadit

My obc category rank is 4456 can i get 'cs' or 'information tech'at any top nit say warangal , allahbad, suratkal or at iiit allahbad , dtu , nsit etc<br>what should be my priority&nbsp;<br>is cs at nit kurukshetra which im sure i'll get (home state) any good ??<br>please reply&nbsp;<br>great dilemma

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> My obc category rank is 4456 can i get 'cs' or 'information tech'at any top nit say warangal , allahbad, suratkal or at iiit allahbad , dtu , nsit etc<br>what should be my priority&nbsp;<br>is cs at nit kurukshetra which im sure i'll get (home state) any good ??<br>please reply&nbsp;<br>great dilemma


what is your All India Rank ??

----------


## aditandadit

> what is your All India Rank ??


its 22400ish :/
any comment >?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

With this rank nit kurukshetra is the best option for you  :):

----------


## aditandadit

> With this rank nit kurukshetra is the best option for you


any idea if i can get iiit allahbad ?? 
is nit kurukshetra cs good?? 
thanks again

----------

